# Hibernate und createQuery



## CatDog (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die letzte Zeit einige Java-Grundlagen angeeignet und spiele grade etwas mit Hibernate rum.

Jetzt moechte ich aus einer Tabelle (Postgresql DB) ein paar Datensaetze rauslesen und in einer ArrayList speichern.

Zuerst wollte ich feststellen wie viele Datensaetze ueberhaupt in der Tabelle sind. dafuer hab ich folgendes benutzt (was ich so auf der jboss Seite gefunden habe) :


```
int counter =( (Integer) session.createQuery("select count(*) from Bottle").iterate().next() ).intValue());
```

Darauf bekomm ich dann folgende Exception (verkuerzt auf den eigentlichen Fehler ;-))


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.reflect.UndeclaredThrowableException
	at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy11.createQuery(Unknown Source)
```

Ich hab zwar schon einiges im Netz gesucht, aber leider nichts wirklich helfendes gefunden (oder vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nur nicht verstanden).


```
Configuration config = new Configuration().configure();
		config.addAnnotatedClass(Bottle.class);
		config.configure("hibernate.cfg.xml");
	
		new SchemaExport(config).create(false, false);
		StandardServiceRegistryBuilder builder = new StandardServiceRegistryBuilder().applySettings(config.getProperties());
		SessionFactory factory = config.buildSessionFactory(builder.build());
		
		Session session = factory.getCurrentSession();
		
		session.beginTransaction();
```

meine hibernate.cfg.xml


```
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
	"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
	"http://www.hibernate.org/dtd/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">

<hibernate-configuration>
	<session-factory>
		<property name="connection.driver_class">org.postgresql.Driver</property>
		<property name="connection.url">jdbc:postgresql://localhost:5432/xxxxx</property>
		<property name="connection.username">xxxxxx</property>	
		<property name="connection.password">xxxxxx</property>
		
		<property name="connection.pool_size">2</property>
		
		<property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.PostgreSQLDialect</property>
		
                <property name="current_session_context_class">thread</property>
		
		<property name="cache.provider_class">org.hibernate.cache.NoCachProvider</property>
		
		<property name="show_sql">true</property>

		<property name="hbm2ddl.auto">update</property>
	</session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```

Ein Hinweis im Netz war das current_session_context_class zu loeschen. Das hat er aber direkt mit einem 


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" org.hibernate.HibernateException: No CurrentSessionContext configured!
```

quittiert 

Waere Super, wenn jemand eine rettende Idee haette.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## CatDog (13. Sep 2014)

Hmm, scheinbar hab ich wohl mal wieder ein SEHR ausgefallenes Problem :-/...

Hat denn wirklich niemand eine Idee?

Gruss

CatDog


----------



## fehlerfinder (15. Sep 2014)

Hast du schonmal unter UndeclaredThrowableException (Java Platform SE 7 ) (oder alternativ bei der Java-Versions-Doku deiner Wahl) nachgeschaut?

Wenn nein => bitte sehr (für den Link  )
Wenn ja (und du kommst dennoch nicht weiter): was konkret verstehst du nicht?


----------

